# Cars you have owned



## GreiginFife (Feb 11, 2017)

Speaking to a mate yesterday who has just replaced his car after nearly 17 years got me thinking. 
He and I passed our tests about a month apart in 1995 and that (Ford Mondeo) is only his second car ever having had a Corsa as his first car. 
I then thought about the cars I have had in the same time frame.
Here's my list;
Ford Fiesta XR2i on a G reg was first
Ford Sierra Sapphire on a J reg
Ford Escort Ghia on a M reg
Vauxhall Astra SXi on a T reg (this eventually became a project car with a 3.0 V6 dropped in, only got rid last month)
BMW M3 E46 on a 55 reg (lasted 6 months)
BMW 325 E92 Coupe on a 57 reg
Alfa GT on a 55 plate (never again)
Mercedes A220 AMG on a 14 reg
And currently a Mercedes C43 AMG I got last year. 

So 10 cars in the same time he has had 2... 

What's your list?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2017)

Austin 1100
Opel Kadet
Triumph Dolomite
Toyota Celica
Toyota Corolla 
Bmw 316
Volvo 360  (1995)
Bmw 320
Bmw 316
Bmw 318

10 in 39 years

Honda SS50  1976
Kawasaki 250  1977  completes my list


----------



## drdel (Feb 11, 2017)

Spent far too much money on daft stuff over the years...

246 Dino
3.0 BMW CSL
8 Range Rovers (from 1972 to last year, too unreliable)
BMW 2002Tii
Gilbern 3.0
MGB GT and Roadster
Fiesta GT
Escort Mexico
3 Volvo Estates
Merc 320 SL
Merc 350 SL
BMW 645

And some other stuff I can't remember


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 11, 2017)

Peugeot 306 XND 1.9 (N reg)
Ford Focus 1.8 Zetec (09 plate)
Seat Leon 1.6 TDI Ecomotive (12 plate)
Hyundai Coupe Siii 2.0 (08 plate)
Audi A6 Le Man's Edition 2.0 TDI (10 plate)

Absolutely loved my Coupe but needed the extra room for my wee boy and a pram etc. Only been driving for 6 years so I feel like I've done pretty good &#128580;&#128514;


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2017)

VW Beetle, early '70's model.
3x Mini's, late '70's models.
Hillman Avenger
Triumph Dolomite Sprint---- Mmmmmm, lovely.
Renault 18
Austin Maestro
Vauxhall Cavalier
Vauxhall Astra
Rover 216
Peugeot 408
Citroen Xantia
3xAudi A4's
2xAudi A6's
VW Passat cc

And shortly, either a BMW 520d or another Audi A6


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2017)

Astra 1.3 
Fiesta XR2i
Golf GTI
Honda CRX ( whilst in Cyprus )
Escort Cosworth
Renault Megane Cabriolet ( in Cyprus)
Honda Civc Type R
BMW 320Ci Coupe
Mazda Rx8
Peugeot 308 
Ford Focus Current car


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			VW Beetle, early '70's model.
3x Mini's, late '70's models.
Hillman Avenger
Triumph Dolomite Sprint---- Mmmmmm, lovely.
Renault 18
Austin Maestro
Vauxhall Cavalier
Vauxhall Astra
Rover 216
Peugeot 408
Citroen Xantia
3xAudi A4's
2xAudi A6's
VW Passat cc

And shortly, either a BMW 520d or another Audi A6
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you gone yet?


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 11, 2017)

Not really had that many cars, I too passed my test in 1995. It all started with a trusty old Ford:

1995 - '86 Orion 1.6i Ghia
1998 - '96 Escort 1.8 Si
2001 - '98 Megane 2.0 Sport Coupe
2002 - '98 Golf Gti 1.8 Turbo
2006 - '96 Impreza Sti V5 (fully boy racered with 380 bhp)
2008 - '04 Passat V6 4MOTION
2009 - '00 A4 2.8 Quattro
2010 - '04 325i
2011 - C220 CDi Coupe
2014 - '04 330i Msport pack
2014 - '04 545i Msport pack
2015 - 2010 328i
2016 - 2013 550i with all the Msport upgrades.

Some of the above cars have been owned alongside each other.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Haven't you gone yet?
		
Click to expand...

Still breathing Bob.

Was your Kawasaki 250 1977 a 2 door or 4 door?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

I passed my test in (gulp) 1986 but haven't had many cars at all

Mini
Vauxhall nova
Ford Fiesta
Suzuki gs500
Seat Leon 

That's all. I drive them until they die!

Ok they're not all cars!


----------



## Beedee (Feb 11, 2017)

Passed test in 1987
1987 - 93 - variety of cars owned by other family members
1992 - G reg Ford Fiesta 1.0
1995 - M reg Vauxhall Astra 1.4
1997 - P reg Ford Escort 1.8
2001 - V reg Audi A4 1.8
2004 - 53 reg BMW 320 Touring
2007 - 56 reg BMW 330d Coupe
2012 - 12 reg Audi S4

and 

1996 - P reg Kawasaki ZZR600


----------



## Leftie (Feb 11, 2017)

Started off with a 1937 Ford 8 (still got a photo of it somewhere)
1947 Rover 14
A35 Van
Split windscreen Morris Minor
Cortina
(all second hand I hasten to add)
Then company cars ranging from Ford Anglia to BMW 525E to Honda 3l Coupe which I had for 150K miles.
Currently a V50.

Yep.  I'm an old git


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2017)

This could take a while.
Fiesta
Metro
Fiesta
Renault 14
Escort
Metro
Escort
Nova
Opel Kadett Estate
Toyota Corolla GT
Citroen BX
Rover 216
Peugeot 405
Citroen Xantia Est
Citroen Picasso X 4
Polo
Focus X 2
Citroen C3 X 5
Fiesta
Cactus
I may have left one or two out&#128534;


----------



## Ross61 (Feb 11, 2017)

Passed test in '78.

Mini 850 super. E reg (67)
Triumph Toledo  K reg 
Marina T reg  ( money pit)
Sierra Hatchback
Sierra Saloon
Cavalier  T reg
Astra.  02 reg
Astra   61 reg

8 cars in 39 years


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 11, 2017)

Passed test in 1997

97 - 94 "L" plate Citroen AX
97 - 94 "L" Ford Fiesta LX
98 - 93 "K" Ford Fiesta Ghia
98 - 98 "R" Ford Escort 1.6 16v (GTi body kit)
2001 - 01 "Y" Renault Megane Coupe
2003 - "03" Renault Clio 
2005 - "04" VW Golf FSi
2006 - "06" Hyundai Santa Fe 2.4 CDX 
2007 - 94 "M" Toyota Corolla
2008 - "08" Renault Clio Freedom
2008 - "58" Jeep Patriot 2.4 Limited
2008 - "08" Vauxhall Vercta SRi
2010 - "10" Renault Megane 5dr
2010 - "60" Renault Clio
2011 - "61" Renault Megane Coupe
2011 - "61" Renault Clio
2012 - "62" Citroen C1
2014 - "64" Ford Kuga Titanium X (current car)
2015 - "65" BMW 520d M sport (current car)

I love a new car, 19 cars in just under 20 yrs


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2017)

Capri 1.6 (two years)
Capri 2.0 (one year)
Opel Manta (2 years)
Capri 2.0 (12 years)
Rover 220 GTI Turbo (3 years)
Alfa 156 (18 years))
Nissan 370Z (3 years)

Next car hopefully will be an Alfa Giulia Veloce when it comes to the UK.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2017)

Escort
Passat
Big brown Rover type thing.
Serriah
Renault something or other
Astra
Astra estate
Some kind of big blue Italian thing.
Moriva
Fiesta

Not big on cars, turn th3e key and it goes.....I'm happy.
My wife has had rover and four Fe Fe Fiesta's she likes them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Capri 1.6 (two years)
Capri 2.0 (one year)
Opel Manta (2 years)
Capri 2.0 (12 years)
Rover 220 GTI Turbo (3 years)
Alfa 156 (18 years))
Nissan 370Z (3 years)

Next car hopefully will be an Alfa Giulia Veloce when it comes to the UK.
		
Click to expand...

I learned to drive in a Capri (my dad's) - loved it..... crashed it about 2 months after passing my test!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Capri 1.6 (two years)
*Capri 2.0 (one year)*
Opel Manta (2 years)
*Capri 2.0 (12 years)*
Rover 220 GTI Turbo (3 years)
Alfa 156 (18 years))
Nissan 370Z (3 years)

Next car hopefully will be an Alfa Giulia Veloce when it comes to the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Well the programme did run for a while 

Which one were you again


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 11, 2017)

Mini
Austin 11
Fiat
Ex post office van
Land Rover
Mini
Fiesta
Acclaim
Escort xr3i
Focus
Fiesta
X Trail
Mondeo
Focus

No idea of the models . It's a means to get from A to B sometimes via C


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 11, 2017)

Skoda Estelle 120
Skoda Estelle 130 
Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 GLi
BMW 735i
BMW 740i
BMW 335i

Ironically, the more powerful the engines the slower I drive.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Here's the ones i can remember.
1955 Austin A30 [ with pop out indicators ]
1958 Morris 1000
1961 Austin Cambridge
1962 Hilman Minx
Ford Anglia
Ford Transit
Ford Corsair x2
Ford Zodiac
Ford Zepher 4 
Triumph 200
Austin Maxi
Vauxhall Viva
Vauxhall Cavalier
Ford Cortina
Ford Siera x 2
Mercedes C 180
Mercedes E 200
Mercedes  CLK
Mercedes  SL
Ford Focus
Hyundai  i40.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2017)

not actually owned that many unless you count the company cars I've had


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2017)

Mini 850
Fiesta 1.1
Sierra 2.0
Audi coupe 2.2
Rover p5b
Carlton 3.0
E300 td estate
Chrysler 300c touring crd.

Not that many, but i am not fond of changing cars.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2017)

vauxhall astra 
ford orion
hyundai coupe
ford mondeo (co car)
audi a4 (co car)
jaguar x type (co car)
audi a2
kia ceed


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I learned to drive in a Capri (my dad's) - loved it..... crashed it about 2 months after passing my test! 

Click to expand...

 My dad had one of the very first Capri's, around 1969. Capri's perform better with a full set of clubs, trolley etc in the back, as it adds a bit of weight for going round corners.


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the programme did run for a while 

Which one were you again 

View attachment 21926




Click to expand...

 No idea what you mean. Rick did call me Doyle though.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 11, 2017)

Passed test 1991
Vx nova j reg
Vx astra (auto) m reg
Vw polo (auto) r reg
Vw mk1 gti w reg ( well capable of over 117mph, i was shown the evidence!!)
Vw vento tdi 
Vw caddy van
Citroen dispatch
Citroen berlingo van currently
Scooby estate currently
Mercedes sprinter 170bhp currently ( well my bosses but i wash it so mine


----------



## xcore (Feb 11, 2017)

I need been driving 10'years this year, iv had around 56-58 cars and 3 vans, no im not a dealer


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2017)

Foird Fiesta Pop
Peugeot 205
Ford Orion
Peugeot 309 GTi (beast that thing)
Honda Civic 
Ford Fiesta V-Tec
Toyota Celica
BMW Mini Cooper (favourite car)
All company cars...
Mazda 6
Vauxhall Insignia
Peugeot Partner van
Vauxhall Insignia


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2017)

Had 8 cars in 25 years ranging from a Nova GTE to a Golf GTI, via a Renault 5 GT Turbo and a Focus ST. Currently driving a Honda CRV but just had a test drive of a newish Golf GTD. Just can't be certain if it's worth it when doing 20k miles per year.


----------



## xcore (Feb 11, 2017)

so if I remember them all in no particular order,
3x vw polo m2f gts
3x vw golf mk2 8v gtis 
Vw golf mk2 vr6 
2x vw corrado 16v
vw bora
vw golf mk2 1.3
Vw golf gti Mk3 16v
vw golf mk3 vr6
Vw golf mk3 derv estate
seat CÃ³rdoba 16v
seat leon cupra
seat Ibiza cupra 
vw golf mk4 gti 1.8t
vw golf 2.8 4motion
3x BMW e36 318is
BMW e36 325
BMW e30 325
bmw e30 320
BMW e46 330
BMW e39 530d touring
BMW e90 320d
Audi b5 s4
2x Subaru classic Impreza wrx 
Subaru bug eye wrx wagon 
Citroen Saxo vts
pug 106 gti
pug 205 gti 1.9
renault 11 turbo 
Clio mk1 with r5 turbo engine
fiat uno turbo 
volvo estate turd 
Toyota mr2 sw20
mazda mx5 mk1
nissan s14a 200sx
landrover discovery 300tdi
Ford focus mk2 st(current car)
ford mk5 transit
renault traffic lwb 
pug partner (current work van)

the others I can't actually remember 


xcore said:



			I need been driving 10'years this year, iv had around 56-58 cars and 3 vans, no im not a dealer
		
Click to expand...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 11, 2017)

Fiesta 1.3s
Escort mexico
john player special capri 
seierra cosworth.
golf Gti X 4
golf 2.0 match grown up now.


----------



## Lump (Feb 11, 2017)

Passed my test in April 2008, so not quite 9 years yet.

Ford Focus ST170
Mk4 Golf GTi 1.8T
Volvo 850 T5R
Renault Clio 197
BMW 120d M sport
Ford Focus RS Mk2
Ford Fiesta ST Mk7

The RS was one of the bucket list cars. Only other really left of my list is a scooby, but that'll have to wait.


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2017)

Mini 850
Mk 1 Escort
MGB roadster
Chevette
Sunbeam 
FSO (Biggest pile of do-dos ever)
Metro
Mazda 323

Company cars
Vauxhall ?
Renault Laguna estate
Ford Mondeo
Daewoo ?
Skoda Octavia saloon and estate
VW Passat estate
Mercedes B Class


----------



## RustyTom (Feb 11, 2017)

Saxo
Mx5
Berlingo van 
Punto abarth
Saxo
Mr2
Celica
Clio
Mazda 6 (current car)

Bikes:
Motohispania 50cc
R125
600rr


----------



## CliveW (Feb 11, 2017)

Six cars and one classic in over 40 years driving.

Austin A40 MkII
Humber Sceptre
Volvo 343 DL
VW Passat GL5
Audi A4 Quattro
BMW E46 330.

AC 289 MkII

(Never had a parking ticket or any points/convictions either.)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2017)

Mini Clubman
Mini 1275
Triumph Spitfire
Lancia Gamma
VW Golf
Alfa GT
VW Passat est 

all the ones ive owned anyway. Can't remember the company cars except the Porsche when i worked for Goldman.


----------



## StevieT (Feb 11, 2017)

This was one of my faves!

Bouncing around in this as an 18 year old - what was I thinking!?!?!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 11, 2017)

Vauxhall Chevette saloon
Fiat Uno
Ford Fiesta
Vauxhall Astra
Ford Fiesta
Ford Fiesta 04 plate only brand new car I ever bought (wrote it off on a head-on 11 years ago today).
Peugeot 306 Estate
BMW 318
Honda Civic S Type
Mazda 6 Estate
BMW 318
BMW 318 Luxury
Nissan X-Trail (current car).

More than I thought TBH


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 11, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Vauxhall Chevette saloon
Fiat Uno
Ford Fiesta
Vauxhall Astra
Ford Fiesta
Ford Fiesta 04 plate only brand new car I ever bought (wrote it off on a head-on 11 years ago today).
Peugeot 306 Estate
BMW 318
Honda Civic S Type
Mazda 6 Estate
BMW 318
BMW 318 Luxury
Nissan X-Trail (current car).

More than I thought TBH
		
Click to expand...

You liking the X-Trail Kenny? It's on my radar for replacing the Kuga


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2017)

Honda C50
FS1E
Suzuki 380 Triple
Suzuki 750 (kettle)
Dolly Sprint
Mazda 323 Estate (Germany)
Marina 1.8 Coupe
Mazda pick up
Capri 2.8i
BMW 520
Mini 1000 (1975 project build)
Escort LX (1991)
Renault 1.9
Mondeo 2.0
Mondeo 1.9
Merc 220 Sports Coupe
Warrior L200
Nissan Xtrail
Nissan Nivara
Vauxhall Astra Van Sportive
Merc c280 estate
Merc 320 CLK

Plus a few vans and still have a Berlingo as well as cars.


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2017)

Too many to list or remember.
It began in 1977 with a 1963 VW Beetle 1200, followed by, in no particular order;
Austin 1300
Moskvich 412 saloon
2 x Herald convertibles
3 x Austin Maxis (great cars)
Alfasud Ti
Some Minis, but never above 1000cc
About 3 more Beetles, including a 1303S
Bedford Dormobile
Austin Princess
Austin 1800 land crab.
Hillman Avenger
XJ6
Toyota Celica 2.0 ST Liftback
Scimitar GTE
Renault 18 GTL
Capri 1600
Capri 3.0 Ghia
Some Mk3 Cortinas
A Mk4 Cortina 2.3 Ghia
MG Maestro
Escort XR3i
2 x incredible Montego Turbos .................... truly awesome cars.
Opel Manta Coupe
Volvo 240DL ............ I had a deliberate in that tank!
Honeymooned in my TR6, now she was beautiful.
2002 Tii (in bright orange).
Rover 214
Datsuns 100A, 120Y, 140J and 180B.
Triumph Spitfire Mk3
Vauxhall Omega 2.5 V6 with a straight through exhaust, it was called Thor!
Plus there are many that I forget.
Currently have a Hyundai i30 and, of course, my amazing Wolf!!


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2017)

Morris Marina
Ford Fiesta Black
Ford Fiesta Red
Ford Escort Red
Fiat Brava
BMW 3 series
Subaru Impreza UK variant
Subaru Impreza WRX Sti remapped
Audi A4 Saloon
VW Polo
BMW 330d Touring
BMW 535d Touring remapped
Nissan Qashqai Tekna, first edition
Mini Cooper S
Seat Exeo ST - anyone want to buy it? 
Nissan Qashqai Tekna, 3rd edition
Audi A6 Avant Black Edition


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 11, 2017)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			You liking the X-Trail Kenny? It's on my radar for replacing the Kuga
		
Click to expand...

I am Paul, good spec on it, 1st I've had a high driving position which is nice.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2017)

richart said:



			Capri 1.6 (two years)
Capri 2.0 (one year)
Opel Manta (2 years)
Capri 2.0 (12 years)
Rover 220 GTI Turbo (3 years)
Alfa 156 (18 years))
Nissan 370Z (3 years)

Next car hopefully will be an Alfa Giulia Veloce when it comes to the UK.
		
Click to expand...

And you wonder why people think you are a hair dresser??????


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

Mitsubishi Colt 2004, 1.1 (2007 to 2014
Toyota Yaris 2010 1.3 (2014 to present)

Both second hand, about 3 years old.

I change when the car gets 10 years old. It's usually got little value by that point though.

Next car might be my first new one!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Next car might be my first new one!
		
Click to expand...

Only do that if you have money to burn.....


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2017)

Race bikes
Honda cr80
Honda cr125
Honda cr250
Suzuki gsxr600
Suzuki gsxr1000

Road bikes

Kawasaki ae50
Kawasaki kmx125
Honda nsr 125
Yamaha tzr 250
Kawasaki zxr750 
Suzuki gsxr600

Cars
Mk1 Renault 5
Mini 1275gt
Sierra sapphire 1.8
Renault 5 gt turbo
Pug 205 gti 
Pug 306 gti
Audi s3
BMW 328i
BMW z3m (best car I ever owned, had to sell and struggle to get Â£9k for it, now worth Â£20k+)
BMW 330d x2
BMW 320ed
Volvo XC90


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Only do that if you have money to burn.....
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but 3 years old seems to be a good sweet spot


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Race bikes
Honda cr80
Honda cr125
Honda cr250
Suzuki gsxr600
Suzuki gsxr1000

Road bikes

Kawasaki ae50
Kawasaki kmx125
Honda nsr 125
Yamaha tzr 250
Kawasaki zxr750 
Suzuki gsxr600

Cars
Mk1 Renault 5
Mini 1275gt
Sierra sapphire 1.8
Renault 5 gt turbo
Pug 205 gti 
Pug 306 gti
Audi s3
BMW 328i
BMW z3m (best car I ever owned, had to sell and struggle to get Â£9k for it, now worth Â£20k+)
BMW 330d x2
BMW 320ed
Volvo XC90
		
Click to expand...

No Scooters....?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 12, 2017)

Passed test in 76
Triumph Herald
Ford Escort
Humber Sceptre
Austin1100
Mini Clubman
Chrysler Avenger
Nissan Bluebird
Ford Capri
Vauxhall Astra convertible
Vauxhall Astra 2 i
Vauxhall Astra est
Ford Focus
Vauxhall Astra Club
Peugeot 508 estate( current car)


----------



## larmen (Feb 12, 2017)

I think I am doing something wrong.

Ford Fiesta
Ford KA
Ford Focus

I got the Fiesta when it was 14 years old and I finished school.
I won the KA about 3 years into university, sold it when going to London in 2001.
And I bought the Focus Estate about 8 years ago when I was still doing triathlon and had to go to weird places at 6am in the morning, carrying lots of gear.

That's 3 cars in 23 years. Way below average here.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 12, 2017)

Austin Metro 1.1
Renault 5
Fiesta XR2i

Then company cars for the last 18 years

VW Golf 
VW Passat
Honda Accord
VW Passat
Audi A4 Sport
Skoda Superb Estate


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Feb 12, 2017)

MG Metro
MG Metro
Toyota MR2
Vauxhall Astra (company car)
Ford Escort (company car)
Rover 214 (company car)
Toyota Carina
Vauxhall Astra (company car)
Rover 620
Rover 75
Honda S2000
Peugeot 407 (company car)
BMW 320 (company car)
Skoda Superb
BMW 320
Hyundai ix35 (company car)

Spot the midlife crisis


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 12, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			MG Metro
MG Metro
Toyota MR2
Vauxhall Astra (company car)
Ford Escort (company car)
Rover 214 (company car)
Toyota Carina
Vauxhall Astra (company car)
Rover 620
Rover 75
Honda S2000
Peugeot 407 (company car)
BMW 320 (company car)
Skoda Superb
BMW 320
Hyundai ix35 (company car)

Spot the midlife crisis 

Click to expand...

S2000 is a great car


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 12, 2017)

Not as many as others but (including ones I shared with my bro)

Fiesta 1.4 sport
VW Jetta
Fiesta 1.1
Austin Maestro
Renault Clio
VW Golf
Seat Leon
Toyota Celica
Vauxhall Vectra
VW Passat estate
BMW 5 Series Estate M Sport


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2017)

Green mini stolen after 9 days
Orange mini hit by a stolen car that was driven by a family relation of our landlord
White mini
Escort
Maestro MG
Astra gti
Rover 220
Swift
Viarvo van

also had two 'play cars'

Black 1600 vtec mini
Red 1800 vtec mini


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 12, 2017)

Rooter said:



			BMW z3m (best car I ever owned, had to sell and struggle to get Â£9k for it, now worth Â£20k+)
		
Click to expand...

Mrs mogs drive for the last 14 years has been a z3m coupe, now up to 220k miles, rebuilt suspension, gear box, etc. Still nothing quite like it around. They only ever made 860 rhd versions in the first place. Bought for 23k.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2017)

If people are adding in bikes;

Honda CD175 - gutless and asthmatic.
Honda CB125 - indestructible. Good job really as it it spent as much time sliding down the road as it did upright - my mad period.
Honda CB400-4 - with gas shocks you could lay it on its side and it would still stick to the road
Moto Guzzi 850 - sublime. First time out I was amazed how slow Sunday drivers go.... till I looked down at the speedo.
BSA B40 - how to remove fillings in one hour
Yamaha RD200 - tame
Suzuki GT380 - good fun in a straight line
Kawasaki Z900 - frame made from rubber...
Kawasaki Z650 - a pint of oil a week, and no brakes.
Honda VFR 800 V-Tec - wow! 140(on private roads obviously, and still pulling)
Triumph Street Triple R - YES! I feel 18 again.... tempted to do it again. My God could it get me into trouble and out again


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 12, 2017)

Clio Williams Edition (most fun car I've owned, stupidly fast)
Corsa VXR
Golf GTI
Peugeot 307 (pile of utter horse manure)
Mondeo
Mondeo again
Honda CRV 08
BMW 1 series (current)
Honda CRV 16 (current)


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2017)

Passed my test in 1991

Vauxhall Chevette 
Peugeot 309
Ford Escort 
Renault Megane
Ford Mondeo 
Peugeot 106 (wife's car)
Alfa Romeo 147
Ford Focus
Suzuki Vitara (wife's car)
Renault Laguna (company car)
MG ZS (company car)
Vauxhall Corsa
Ford Fiesta (wife's car)
Alfa Romeo Guilieta (wife's car)
Ford Mondeo x 3 (company cars, 3 different ones in 2 years)
Peugeot 508 (company car)
Peugeot 508 SW (company car)


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Feb 12, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			S2000 is a great car
		
Click to expand...

The most fun motoring I've ever had, handled like a dream and turned heads every day. I actually shed a tear the day I sold it.


----------



## Slab (Feb 13, 2017)

Viva
Avenger
Cortina
Fiesta
Viva
Fiesta
Bluebird
Celica
Prelude
Escort
Escort
Orion
Sirocco
Ascona 
Ascona
Manta
Manta
Manta 
Mazda 323
Mazda 323
Ibiza
Punto
Mazda 6
Micra
Jazz

Canâ€™t recall the others but there could be another half dozen I think


----------



## Rooter (Feb 13, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Mrs mogs drive for the last 14 years has been a z3m coupe, now up to 220k miles, rebuilt suspension, gear box, etc. Still nothing quite like it around. They only ever made 860 rhd versions in the first place. Bought for 23k.
		
Click to expand...

And even with 220k miles on it, i bet you would get very good money for it today! Loved the Coupe, couldn't afford one at the time, but i could put up with the hairdresser comments when it was quicker than my mates 911.


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yellow vauxhall nova 1.3 SR 
Silver Polo match 1.3 
VW Passat 2.0 SE
Audi A3 2.0 S-Line
BMW 320D sport 
Tesla Model S 70 

Had a big gap between the nova at 17 and polo as only passed eventually when 24! 5 tests including one where the Nova broken down! Failed for failure to provide a roadworthy vehicle....


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2017)

Couldn't possibly remember all those I've owned...

Amongst those I wouldn't mind having on my drive now would be...

Mk1 Lotus Cortina
Mk2 Cortina Savage
Twin wheeled Transit with V6 Supercharged!
Couple of Marcos and a couple of Elans


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2017)

Passed my test in 1989.

Ezzie pop - present off my auntie - cost Â£300, only one door locked from the outside. It was like doing the crystal maze to get all 4 doors locked.

Renault 5 - cost Â£1100 - ex company car from my mams place. Went all over the Uk for away matches, sometimes 5 x 15 stone lads in it, so was a tight squeeze.

Cavalier 1.6 - cost Â£3,500 - ex-girlfriends work colleague was emigrating so got a bargain. Mmmm alloys and tints.

Cavalier 2.0i - got up to 9 points when I had that (more than Joe Royle's Everton had in the November, at the time).

Honda civic coupe - lovely lines

Honda Civic boring thing (company car).

Skoda Octavia

Hopefully Skoda superb next.

Would love to be loaded and get a boss car, but would rather see the world and retire 5 years earlier than have boss/new cars.


----------



## Junior (Feb 13, 2017)

The polo and the Maestro were essentially free.  it was a case of "if you can start it and move it, you can have it".  Both ran for quite some time !!  

VW Polo &#12288;
Maestro &#12288;
Renault Clio 1.4 RT&#12288;
Peugeot 306&#12288;
Ford Focus 1.8 Zetec&#12288;
Audi A4 1.9tdi&#12288;
Audi A3 2.0T S line&#12288;
Merc C class 2.2d AMG kit&#12288;
Merc A Class 1.8 d AMG kit&#12288;
Merc C Class (c200 sport) &#12288;


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 13, 2017)

Peugeot 306
Toyota Yarris
Ford Mondeo
Ford Focus
Ford Focus ST
BMW M3 

Whatever is next has a HUGE mountain to climb...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2017)

From memory...

MG Metro x 2
Ford Orion
Ford Escort
Renault Megane
Vauxhall Astra
MGF
MGTF - one and only brand spanking new and all specified by me!
Peugeot 206CC
Mazda MX5
Toyota RAV4
Alfa Mito
Mazda MX5

MX5s best of the lot and had my current one 3 years and still love it. Hard top electric roof so find I have the top down more than the soft top model. Love it...


----------



## drewster (Feb 13, 2017)

Escort Mk III
Clio 1.8 RT
Golf GTI Turbo
Clio 1.4
MG ZT
Freelander 2.0 
BMW 318
Renault Scenic
Peugeot 307
Renault Laguna
Kia Sportage
Mercedes C Class Estate
BMW 320 Tourer 
Nissan Qashqai Tekna

I think that's all. I'm not a petrolhead in anyway whatsoever but loved the Golf GTI Turbo so much !!!!!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2017)

Fiesta - E reg - 1lt
Corsa - R reg - 1 lt
Mini Cooper - 45 plate - 1.6lt
Golf GTI - mk 5 - 07 plate - 2lt
BMW - 220 Sport - 64 plate - 2lt

A steady progression I think.
I kept the Golf for 7 years, until it started to cost me too much. Only had the beemer for  a year so don't know how long it'll last or what the possible replacement may be. Nice car though.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Peugeot 306
Toyota Yarris
Ford Mondeo
Ford Focus
Ford Focus ST
BMW M3 

*Whatever is next has a HUGE mountain to climb...*

Click to expand...

Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio ........................ problem solved.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?90289-Just-stunningly-beautiful-!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 13, 2017)

Slime said:



			Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio ........................ problem solved.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?90289-Just-stunningly-beautiful-!!

Click to expand...

Very pretty and lots of power! Just a little bit big I think. Still in love with the M3 but if I had to look forwards 3 years I would say and M2 was next.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 13, 2017)

Funnily enough, me and the wife were recently trying to remember  all the cars i've had. Definitely over 70, in 33 years of driving. Worst was a Volvo 66 (a DAF really) with the rubber belt cvt gearbox. Best, surprisingly was a Renault Laguna estate. Had it for 3 years and apart from oil changes and fuel, never cost me a penny.


----------



## Bogie Laird (Feb 13, 2017)

Mini Clubman
MGB Roadster
Vauxhall Carlton
Fiat Multipla
Fiat 130 TC mk 1
Fiat 130 TC mk 2
Honda FRV
Vans too numerous to mention...


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2017)

MarkE said:



			Funnily enough, me and the wife were recently trying to remember  all the cars i've had. Definitely over 70, in 33 years of driving. Worst was a Volvo 66 (*a DAF really*) with the rubber belt cvt gearbox. Best, surprisingly was a Renault Laguna estate. Had it for 3 years and apart from oil changes and fuel, never cost me a penny.
		
Click to expand...


You've just reminded me of a couple I forgot to mention,

The dreaded DAF Variomatic .................. truly awful!
I also had a Citroen GS Club 1220 Convertisseur. It was a sort of semi-automatic in that it had a three speed box with a manual gear stick but no clutch!
Oh, and I also had a Freelander diesel for 5 years which was unbelievably reliable and I had it's lips painted Lamborghini orange!!


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 13, 2017)

Escort van
E30 3 series
Volvo 460 es
Renault traffic van
Honda civic 2.2, had 2 New
Ford Mondeo titanium x
Nissan navara
Mitsubishi L200
Nissan navara invincible
Vauxhall insignia SRI
Volvo XC60 R Design (best car, taken all over euorpe 100k in 2 years)
Volvo XC90 D5 AWD 

Incoming Mitsubishi outlander PHEV, although will try to get a golf estate GTD or golf R/S3 when the wife changes to a soft roader next year.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 13, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Peugeot 306
Toyota Yarris
Ford Mondeo
Ford Focus
Ford Focus ST
BMW M3 

Whatever is next has a HUGE mountain to climb...
		
Click to expand...

Mercedes C63 AMG.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 13, 2017)

1981 Ford Fiesta 1.1
1986 Vauxhall Nova 1.4 Saloon
1995 Vauxhall Cavalier 2 litre 
1997 Vauxhall Onega 3 Litre 
1995 BMW E34 M5 3.8 Nurbergring Special Edition
2004 Ford Focus CMAX 2; Diesel
2005 BMW E46 330D Manual - DMS mapped to 265bhp
2005 BMW X5 3l Diesel
2005 Toyota Avensis 2.2D Estate
2008 BMW 325D - DMS mapped to 290bhp
2007 Mercedes E63 AMG
2016 BMW M240 - first ever new car


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			1981 Ford Fiesta 1.1
1986 Vauxhall Nova 1.4 Saloon
1995 Vauxhall Cavalier 2 litre 
1997 Vauxhall Onega 3 Litre 
1995 BMW E34 M5 3.8 Nurbergring Special Edition
2004 Ford Focus CMAX 2; Diesel
2005 BMW E46 330D Manual - DMS mapped to 265bhp
2005 BMW X5 3l Diesel
2005 Toyota Avensis 2.2D Estate
2008 BMW 325D - DMS mapped to 290bhp
2007 Mercedes E63 AMG
2016 BMW M240 - first ever new car
		
Click to expand...

 The boy racer of the forum has revealed himself.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			1995 Vauxhall Cavalier 2 litre 
1997 Vauxhall Onega 3 Litre 
1995 BMW E34 M5 3.8 Nurbergring Special Edition
		
Click to expand...

Judging on that timeline,you had a de-Lorean also....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2017)

richart said:



			No idea what you mean. Rick did call me Doyle though.

Click to expand...

Think you look more like Gordon Jackson, meself.:whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Judging on that timeline,you had a de-Lorean also....

Click to expand...

He does have a look of Doc Emmett Brown


----------



## Chisteve (Feb 14, 2017)

Austin 1100
Escort van
Volvo 123 GT
Fiester
Renault 4
Vauxhall Mk 1 Cavelier
Vauxhall Mk 2 Cavelier
VW Golf GTI
VW Golf VR6
Focus
Subaru Forester 2.5 turbo
Land Rover Series 2 (toy)
Land Rover 90 (toy)
Audi 3L Allroad
Currently golf gte from new


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 14, 2017)

Ford Escort Mk 3
Fiat Punto
Seat CÃ³rdoba
Volvo S40
Renault Clio
Citroen Picasso
Peugeot 307SW
Citroen Grand Picasso (New) and BMW 5 Series 
Mercedes C Class
Mercedes C Class
Mercedes E Class and JCW Mini Convertible
VW Touareg (New) and JCW Mini Roadster (New)

Currently contemplating new Discovery 5

Favourite driving car by miles is the BMW 5 Series

Fastest car is either JCW Mini which leaves many to shame at the lights!

Best car overall is the Touareg though it loves its Diesel!


----------



## Gentabout (Feb 14, 2017)

My list is fairly diverse.

Triumph Dolomite 1500
Triumph Dolomite 1850 (Restored this before I could drive)
Citroen Bx 1.4
Ford Sierra 1.8
Talbot Horizon x 2
Vauxhall Carlton
Volvo 340GLT
Citroen BX 1.4
Citroen Xantia 1.8
Vauxhall Astra 1.8 Coupe (this turned out to be a lemon and was returned to Vauxhall)
Vauxhall Astra 2.2SRI & Range Rover Classic V8

Current
Mercedes C200 Coupe (6 years), V8 Discovery (7 Years) and a MGB GT (10 + years) that i've restored, Her new Golf.

The current Merc is going to be replaced shortly by a E350 diesel estate.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			1981 Ford Fiesta 1.1
1986 Vauxhall Nova 1.4 Saloon
1995 Vauxhall Cavalier 2 litre 
1997 Vauxhall Onega 3 Litre 
1995 BMW E34 M5 3.8 Nurbergring Special Edition
2004 Ford Focus CMAX 2; Diesel
2005 BMW E46 330D Manual - DMS mapped to 265bhp
2005 BMW X5 3l Diesel
2005 Toyota Avensis 2.2D Estate
2008 BMW 325D - DMS mapped to 290bhp
2007 Mercedes E63 AMG
2016 BMW M240 - first ever new car
		
Click to expand...

Your Mercedes E63 AMG was a mean looking car!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2017)

Mini Metro
Ford Escort
VW Golf
Renault Laguna
Mondeo Estate
VW Bora
Land Rover Defender
Toyota Hi-Lux
Nissan Navara
Audi A6 Estate
BMW 520d Touring
BMW 530d Touring
Volvo XC60
Subaru STi WRX (heavily modded)
BMW M135i

Subaru was the fastest point to point car I have ever driven.  Quicker than a 911 or similar.  Ludicrously fast. 

Current M135i is very good.  I think the next car will be an M4.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Mini Metro


Subaru was the fastest point to point car I have ever driven.  Quicker than a 911 or similar.  Ludicrously fast.
		
Click to expand...

Subarus are awesome, but I could never own one because they'll always be associated with Staffordshire Bull Terrier owning tramps from the council estates


----------



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Subarus are awesome, but I could never own one because they'll always be associated with Staffordshire Bull Terrier owning tramps from the council estates 

Click to expand...

That is me for sure!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2017)

Snelly said:



			Mini Metro
Ford Escort
VW Golf
Renault Laguna
Mondeo Estate
VW Bora
Land Rover Defender
Toyota Hi-Lux
Nissan Navara
Audi A6 Estate
BMW 520d Touring
BMW 530d Touring
Volvo XC60
Subaru STi WRX (heavily modded)
BMW M135i

Subaru was the fastest point to point car I have ever driven.  Quicker than a 911 or similar.  Ludicrously fast. 

Current M135i is very good.  I think the next car will be an M4.
		
Click to expand...

Only thing with the M4 is its the size of a ship... Seen the M2?(could be the best M car ever)


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Only thing with the M4 is its the size of a ship... Seen the M2?(could be the best M car ever)
		
Click to expand...

 Would you want to drive the same car as Paul Nash ? .


----------



## chip barm (Feb 14, 2017)

i inherited a clio once. other than that, never actually owned a car.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Feb 14, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Speaking to a mate yesterday who has just replaced his car after nearly 17 years got me thinking. 
He and I passed our tests about a month apart in 1995 and that (Ford Mondeo) is only his second car ever having had a Corsa as his first car. 
I then thought about the cars I have had in the same time frame.
Here's my list;
Ford Fiesta XR2i on a G reg was first
Ford Sierra Sapphire on a J reg
Ford Escort Ghia on a M reg
Vauxhall Astra SXi on a T reg (this eventually became a project car with a 3.0 V6 dropped in, only got rid last month)
BMW M3 E46 on a 55 reg (lasted 6 months)
BMW 325 E92 Coupe on a 57 reg
Alfa GT on a 55 plate (never again)
Mercedes A220 AMG on a 14 reg
And currently a Mercedes C43 AMG I got last year. 

So 10 cars in the same time he has had 2... 

What's your list?
		
Click to expand...

This should be fun! Only learnt to drive in my 30's, having failed a test at 21 and not having enough spare cash to retake, and not really having the need. So my glorious list of cars begins when already a Dad. 

Vauxhall Meriva. Horrible car. Didn't help that it was an undeclared accident refurb. 
Peugeot 208. White. Actually quite a fun car so long as you keep the revs up, otherwise it just wallows. Fuel efficiency is godlike though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 14, 2017)

Started driving in 1982 at 17. First car was a Datsun 180B Bluebird, from there I've had the following, not exactly in order as some crossed over and have had two cars at any one time since 2003. Aside from the Hilux, most changed every 2 - 3 years:

Ford Escort
Volvo 340
Opel Manta GT/E
Escort XR3i
Fiesta XR2i
Rover 820
Honda Civic
Honda Prelude
Audi A4
Toyota Hilux Surf (best motor ever, bought in Japan when I lived there and shipped back when I returned, had it for 8 years, only gave it up when the computer started getting expensive to repair)
Toyota Corolla
Toyota Avensis
Audi A3
Renault Clio
Ford Focus
Saab 93 Convertible
Seat Leon
Toyota RAV4
Nissan Juke
Toyota RAV4
Mercedes GLA (currently on order)


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Would you want to drive the same car as Paul Nash ? .

Click to expand...


Whom?


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Whom?
		
Click to expand...

 Slasher, PNWokingham.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Only thing with the M4 is its the size of a ship... Seen the M2?(could be the best M car ever)
		
Click to expand...

One of my neighbours has an M4 in a dark blue.  It is very nice indeed. 

M2 looks okay but if I was staying with that sort of size I would get the new direct replacement for my current car - the M140i.  Means I can get the whippet in the boot! Might well go for this anyway....


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Slasher, PNWokingham.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, he has an M240I I think... v similar. 

Look forward to seeing your Alfa though!


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Only thing with the M4 is its the size of a ship... Seen the M2?(could be the best M car ever)
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no. The best M car ever was the M ........................................... ontego Turbo!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 14, 2017)

I passed at the end of 2004 so just over 12 years ago, my car history as follows:

S plate Citroen Saxo 1.1
R plate Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.4
04 plate BMW Mini Cooper (loved that car)
54 plate Renault Clio 182
54 plate BMW Z4 2.5 (current car)

Probably looking to change the Z4 in the next year or 2 as had it for over 3 years now.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2017)

Slime said:



			No, no, no. The best M car ever was the M ........................................... ontego Turbo!
		
Click to expand...


Man that is an UGLY car!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 14, 2017)

Snelly said:



			One of my neighbours has an M4 in a dark blue.  It is very nice indeed. 

M2 looks okay but if I was staying with that sort of size I would get the new direct replacement for my current car - the M140i.  Means I can get the whippet in the boot! Might well go for this anyway....
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave - let me know if you want a 140 - my sales guys does amazing deals on those - over 20% off new - I had over 8 grand off my loaded 2-series and the discount on the 1 series is more!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Oh, he has an M240I I think... v similar. 

Look forward to seeing your Alfa though!
		
Click to expand...

Alex - the 240 is as quick as the M2, cheaper to run and about 15k cheaper to buy once you take the big discount off!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Alex - the 240 is as quick as the M2, cheaper to run and about 15k cheaper to buy once you take the big discount off!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, I am trying not to do any research as I have just got the M3 and will have it 3 years. Running costs are CRAZY right now. Not managed over 17MPG but good god it it a wonderful thing. Sad as it is, I look forward to my drive to work and it is never long enough.  

One of the girls in our office`s old man came in the other day with an M2 and I gave it the once over and thought.... yep, your next. That is the extent of my knowledge on the subject. I do like the smaller size.


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2017)

I've always been a bit car agnostic, and seen it as functional, rather than anything else...

My first car was an aging and rusty Hillman Avenger, bought for Â£250 in 1983
In between
Fiesta!!
Cortina Mark5
Sierra Sapphire
Vauxhall Caviller SRi (I think - yuk!)
Toyota Carina.. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Audi A4
Mondeo 
Saab 93  (and Aero V6 getting better!)
BMW 320d
X-Trail (moved to the sticks!)
Freelander 2 HSE
...now about to change ... no idea what to get, probably need a 4x4, with space for dogs and clubs etc... but who know.. .dithering


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Hehe, I am trying not to do any research as I have just got the M3 and will have it 3 years. Running costs are CRAZY right now. Not managed over 17MPG but good god it it a wonderful thing. Sad as it is, I look forward to my drive to work and it is never long enough.  

One of the girls in our office`s old man came in the other day with an M2 and I gave it the once over and thought.... yep, your next. That is the extent of my knowledge on the subject. I do like the smaller size.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on size and looks - it is the new E46 M3 evolution

check out this vid 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cphuMPNcdTY

and a few more
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DKQyntSHHI&t=495s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VklMfnqIEI&t=16s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eUbiKCBwVg&t=635s

And to put temptation in Dave's way - brand new base spec M140i is just over 25k on the road - standard leather and business sat nav etc! That is bargain of the century!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 14, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Dave - let me know if you want a 140 - my sales guys does amazing deals on those - over 20% off new - I had over 8 grand off my loaded 2-series and the discount on the 1 series is more!
		
Click to expand...

The finance company I use for my company cars offered me a 240 for Â£299 a month at 10k miles a year with 3 months down!  Problem is my current deal has 18 months to run.   A stonking deal though. 

May well go for a 140 next though.  I was in an RS3 the other day and much preferred mine to it.    

Quite like the A45 AMG too.  Not been in one yet..


----------



## brendy (Feb 14, 2017)

1989 Nova 1.2 Merit (5 door, uh huh you read correctly!)
1996 Seat Ibiza 1.4
1999 Seat Cordoba 2.0 SX Coupe 16v (all them badges across the back too!!)
2004 Seat Leon Cupra (performance mods)
2008 Skoda Octavia 170 PD VRS
2003 X5 4.6 IS V8
2001 Subaru Impreza (WRX but heavily performance modified)
2006 E60 530D mapped etc.

Some good and bad in there, the impreza I had for 7 years and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 15, 2017)

First car was a Hillman Avenger.

What a pile of cack.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 15, 2017)

70's Toyota - got some 'good air' very shortly before it's demise
82' Mini 998 - bright red, wonderful and again got all four wheels off the ground
84' Vauxhall Nova 1.2 - utter, utter turd of a car
92' Rover 214 - Felt like a Roller after the Nova
96' Rover 216 - BRG and nice alloys
94' Toyota MR2 - Brilliant fun, did 000's of trouble free miles and survived mistimed humpback bridge and more significant 'air'
04' Saab 95 Aero Hot - was like driving a missile but kept blowing valves apart. Pricey, that.
08' Golf 1.9 TDI - Sensible but unerringly reliable and strong
12' 3 series 3.0d Coupe - love it. No plans for any more 'air'


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 15, 2017)

Passed my test late as i was to busy being drunk up until i was 25.

Only bought my first car 2 years later

07 Fiesta Zetec S TDCI - Boring intro
09 Saab 9-3 Aero 1.9 TD - Loved it at first until it fell apart and cost me a bloody fortune in repairs etc
10 Civic Type R (spaceship one) - Fun for 10 minutes until that pea shooter engine nose wore thin. Not very quick either 
11 Mondeo ST220 in the blue - Was a lovely car that thing. Smooth and fairly swift
12 E60 BMW 550i - Dont think i'll ever own a car as good as that again. Big displacement V8 and a wolf in sheep's clothes. I would pick off unwitting boy racers who assumed it was a 530d at the lights, then VROOOM... ha 
14 - Audi A3 S-line 20 TDI - nice car but not built for golf and pretty dull 
17 - ? maybe an A6 All road bi turbo or similar. Dad mobile that i can boot when alone.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 15, 2017)

Some awesome cars!
My list started out not so epic:

1992 Fiat Uno 
1997 Suzuki Swift GLI
1999 Fiat Tipo
2002 Mazda 3
2005 VW Golf GTI
2009 BMW 328i (in the states)
2012 VW Touareg
2014 BMW 335i
2015 VW Golf R 
2016 Audi A6 Allroad


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2017)

Spear-Chucker said:



			70's Toyota - got some 'good air' very shortly before it's demise
82' Mini 998 - bright red, wonderful and again *got all four wheels off the ground*
84' Vauxhall Nova 1.2 - utter, utter turd of a car
92' Rover 214 - Felt like a Roller after the Nova
96' Rover 216 - BRG and nice alloys
94' Toyota MR2 - Brilliant fun, did 000's of trouble free miles and survived mistimed humpback bridge and more significant 'air'
04' Saab 95 Aero Hot - was like driving a missile but kept blowing valves apart. Pricey, that.
08' Golf 1.9 TDI - Sensible but unerringly reliable and strong
12' 3 series 3.0d Coupe - love it. No plans for any more 'air'
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I managed to get all four wheels off the ground in one of my Austin Maxis.
I rolled it!   GPH 141N was then pushed onto his wheels, started first time, no oil lost so I just drove to work with mud all down the offside!
Car never missed a beat for 167,000 miles .................... awesome car.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 16, 2017)

Slime said:



			Hey, I managed to get all four wheels off the ground in one of my Austin Maxis.
I rolled it!   GPH 141N was then pushed onto his wheels, started first time, no oil lost so I just drove to work with mud all down the offside!
Car never missed a beat for 167,000 miles .................... awesome car.
		
Click to expand...

That's awesome, what a car!! You did well to roll it too - that must have been tough with a wheel in each corner like on the Maxi design!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2017)

Slime said:



			Hey, I managed to get all four wheels off the ground in one of my Austin Maxis.
*No oil lost*

Click to expand...

I'm amazed. Those things usually lost oil just sitting there!
Did you notify the press????


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I'm amazed. Those things usually lost oil just sitting there!
Did you notify the press????


Click to expand...

May be all the oil had run out previously.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey, those cars were bullet proof ......................... as long as you kept replacing the gearbox!!
Mine was orange with a chocolate brown vinyl roof, Wolfrace wheels and a gorgeous wooden Mota Lita steering wheel. God, I miss that car.
I actually had four of them! GPH141N, UPG19M, TRV379K and ROG16G.
GPH was the best though.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 16, 2017)

My father had a 1971 Maxi 1750 and was quite inovative for it's time with it's fold-down bed and Hydrolastic suspension but it didn't half strip the nylon speedo drive if you changed down from fifth to third gear without matching the revs properly!


----------



## Yer Maw (Feb 16, 2017)

Fiesta
Golf
BMW 318
VW Touran
Ka
Picanto
Volvo V60
Audi A3 Quattro 

Two car household hence usually a big and wee car.
Prefer reliability but like looks, but I avoid getting sucked into the phwooaar factor with cars, as at the end of the day id rather spend my hard earned on other stuff, not having the luck of getting a company car which seems to be the case for most folk with many cars.
Considering going for a lease next time to cut down on ownership costs, but then the Volvo will go for donkeys years and it's a great car. So maybe the phwooaaar will kick in again ha ha


----------



## delc (Feb 16, 2017)

Austin Healey Sprite Mk II
Mini Cooper
Austin Healey Sprite Mk III
Ford Cortina GT
Ford Escort Mexico
Mini 1275 GT
MG Midget
Sunbeam Alpine
Ford Cortina Mk III (stolen)
Peugeot 405 
Peugeot 405 Turbo Diesel
CitrÃ¶en Xantia Estate
Citroen C5 
CitrÃ¶en C5 Estate
Mercedes C180 (nice car, written off by somebody running into the back of it!)
CitrÃ¶en C5 Tourer.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mini 850. Sold 50.
Fiesta 1.1. Sold 1000.
Sierra 2.0. Sold 700.
Audi coupe 2.2. Written off.
Rover p5b. Scrapped.
Carlton 3.0. Scrapped.
E300 td estate. Sold 200.
Chrysler 300c touring crd. Still driving it.

If we are into what happened to them, well....

Total sell on is 1950. Use them up, and wear them out.


----------

